
GrabTaxi Rebrands to Grab, Launches Cashless Payments and Corporate Service - mts_
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/27/grab-grab-grab/
======
jdoliner
It's interesting how ride hailing apps seem to benefit from literal names
early in life. UberCab being the other prominent example. But later on they
drop the more literal part of the name.

------
reustle
I've been in SE Asia for over a year now and GrabTaxi is everywhere and common
in a lot of places, but I'd always side with Uber because of the cashless
payments. Especially here in Saigon, I would love to use GrabBike (motorbike
taxi) but still opt for Uber so I don't need to worry about paying. Excited
that they've launched this!

